# Has this happened to you?



## humangirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do here. My 18 yr. old son is not speaking to me because 1 of my Facebook friends is an ex from 24 years ago. He thinks this is wrong. My husband is also upset but says he'll "deal" with person when he sees him. I've offered to show my husband my FB acct & tried to explain to my son that people can be friends after they've dated. My son refuses to speak to me until I drop this person from my friends list. I have refused to do this because I don't think they should get to decide who my friends are or who I speak to. He will not even discuss it with me. What do you guys think, should I drop the friend to make them happy, should I not have any male friends because I'm married? I don't want to lose my relationship with my son, but if I give in I will lose something of myself.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Was there a lot of drama with this ex? It doesn't sound like that big of a deal...is your husband usually really jealous?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If you were intimate with the guy, then you should not be contacting him on facebook. Nothing good will come of it. Your husband and son have your best interests at heart.

You can tell yourself you have no sexual interest in that guy from the past, but you're just fooling yourself. At the very least you're sending a signal to your husband that you can shop.

And as for that guy? Of course he'd make a pass at you if he could. 

You're playing with fire here.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'd wager that your son had a negative experience regarding the circumstances you now find yourself in. Or, perhaps more likely, he knows very well that Facebook is just as much about 'hooking up' as it is about staying in touch with old friends.

Not telling you what to do, but at least acknowledge that there is more behind their concerns than trying to control who you have contact with.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I personally would not contact an ex of mine. i dont think its appropriate.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's this important to your sons, why would you keep this man as a friend, show your son he is more importnat


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

In essence you are asking, "which is more important? Me and my Face Book friends or my husband and son?" That would be an easy answer for me. But then I have absolutely no use for Face Book or My Space. I have lost a family and a business due to my estranged husband's preoccupation with them. Yep, it's a great place to "hook up" with people!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Fine line here, if it was just some silly BF from junior high or high school, that's one thing. If it was a serious BF you had sex with, that's another.

If its someone you had sex with, in my opinion you are in the wrong here and your husband is right. If its someone you just "went out with" back then, then its probably innocent and they are being overly jealous.


----------

